
Show HN: ReactPWA v2 boilerplate built with PawJS, a pluggable framework - tirthbodawala
https://new.reactpwa.com
======
yashthakur
For people who want to know about PawJS, the GitHub link to its repo is:
[https://github.com/atyantik/pawjs](https://github.com/atyantik/pawjs)

